# 4 weeks old!



## KittyKatMe (Oct 6, 2012)

Bunny 1





Bunny 2




Bunny 3




Bunny 4




Bunny 5




Bunny 6




Bunny 7




Bunny 8




They are growing so fast! They love people; they come over to the side of the pen whenever I go past them. Carrots is being a fantastic mommy. I will probably start the weaning process in a couple weeks because there are so many!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 6, 2012)

Oops AGAIN, this is the real bunny 6




I am having problems with pics


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 6, 2012)

Cuteness overload. I love bunnies 1 and 2. I just wanna snuggle all their little noses!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 6, 2012)

I am in love with Bunny 1. <3 May I borrow him/her for a while? :3


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 6, 2012)

They all looked very stressed and need to come to Las Vegas to relax for awhile! :inlove:


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 6, 2012)

Eeek I can't handle the cuteness! I love bun #2


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Oct 6, 2012)

*Soo cute!! What breed are they?  My Holland lop bunny Lila had 2 kits on October 2nd  I love babies!!*


----------



## Apebull (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not that far from San Diego. I might have to run down and get me one or two or ALL of them!!!!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 7, 2012)

They are Lionhead Mini Rex mixes. I am loving every minute with them. I love bunnies 2 and 4 the most. They are both super snuggly and friendly. Bunny 2 gives kisses! The two of them MUST go to the best possible home!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 7, 2012)

squee!! I want bunny #2 so badly - she reminds me a little bit of my Nala when she was little!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 7, 2012)

April, you might have to get a companion for Twigs lol


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 7, 2012)

I was just wondering what breed they were because I couldn't figure out whether they looked like lionheads or rex's. The fact that they're mixes makes a lot of sense. 

They're soooo cute!


----------



## Apebull (Oct 7, 2012)

*KittyKatMe wrote: *


> April, you might have to get a companion for Twigs lol


LOL Twigs just got neutered on Friday and when my husband saw me posting I showed him the super cuteness and he was "great now you want another". I told him not right this second but YA maybe :biggrin2:. I have a think for all the even numbered ones #2, #4, & #6 LOL.

But it would take a *LOT* of talking him into another this fast.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 7, 2012)

LOVE rabbits 1-4!!


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 7, 2012)

I love bunnies 1 and 2 the most. They should have names by this time. Every baby in every litter that I ever had, had a name by 2-3 weeks of age (often earlier). You can not just keep calling them bunnies 1-8.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 7, 2012)

I am very afraid that I will become too atatched to them! But, they actually have had names since 3 weeks old. I used some of wendymac's names, because one was named Adeline and it reminded me of her buns, which have adorable names. Bunny 1 is Cher, Bunny 2 is Adeline, Bunny 3 is Max, Bunny 4 is Boo, Bunny 5 is Frostie, Bunny 6 is Rew, Bunny 7 is Sonny, and Bunny 8 is Grump Girl.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 8, 2012)

aww, now that the one I want has a name, I want it even more!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Which bunny has the best temperament do you think Kat?


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 8, 2012)

Defenitly 2. He is super sweet and will fall asleep in your hand and always comes to greet me.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 8, 2012)

awwwww... still want!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 8, 2012)

He's my favorite!! Ooh, if i didn't have my hands full with bunnies...


----------



## Pharfly (Oct 11, 2012)

Why am I so far north?? lol I'd come for #4 if I could very cute babies


----------

